# Been gone for far too long



## Raziel (Nov 29, 2011)

Well it is good to be back.  I've been on hiatus for the last few months getting things straightened out, moving and what not.  I'd almost totally forgotten my password to even log in.  Anyway, just wanted to say I'm glad the site is still here and functional.  But, I digress.

    I write here today to just say mention a couple things about writing a 'fantasy' world.  I have noticed a tendency for the Tolken style of fantasy world.  Mine has formed into a more post apocalyptic style of story.  i have many pieces coming together and it just keeps looking like a ravaged world with some advanced technology.  I've recently had the pleasure of getting lost in the world of Fallout 3 for the 360 and I have to say 'WOW', good job Bethesda and all the minds that got that one under their belt.  \
    The idea I've had for this world has been forming for quite a while and only lately has it really come into focus.  As it focuses I see the detail that is needed to convey the events properly.
    I've recently moved closer to some friends that play D&D regularly.  I liked it the few times I've played for the fact that it works the mind like reading a book, you have to imagine the whole of the world and situations.  My friend who is DM was running into some roadblocks so I took the reins and started a brainstorming session with him the day before their next D&D session.  Low and behold the things we wrote down and got started helped the flow of the game and saved him from a lot of head scratching.  Needless to say collaboration helps.  

   Not only was he helped but I have found a new outlet to help me form some things for my book. And work on my craft.  From my storytelling abilities.  In a way maybe I've found a calling, assisting in the story telling for the D&D world is more fun than playing it for me and every writer has some form of a muse.  Feels like I tripped the right trigger in my mind in the last few days so I'd say I'm in a good spot at the moment so just thought I'd share.  

"Thanks for listenin CHIIILLLDREN!"

                                          All the best,
                                                    Raziel


----------



## Map the Dragon (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------

